# firebird problem



## CarlJohnson (20. Jan 2011)

hallo, ich will hier mit eclipse und firebird ne datenbank conecten:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
  		
  		Connection connection = null;  
        ResultSet resultSet = null;  
        Statement statement = null;
        
           try {  
           
               Class.forName("org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDriver");  
              //Bis hierher läufts aber dann kommen ein haufen fehlermeldungen....
               connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:firebirdsql://localhost:3050/X:/IBOConsole/DBSPROJEKT.fdb","sysdba", "masterkey");   
               
               System.out.println("Connection established.");
               statement = connection.createStatement();  
               
               resultSet = statement.executeQuery("select name from artist");
              
               
               if(resultSet.next())
                   System.out.println(".next() ist nicht leer!");
               

               while (resultSet.next()) {  
                   System.out.println("testausgabe IN while-schleife");

            	   System.out.println("Name:"  
                           + resultSet.getString("name"));  
               }
           } 
           catch (Exception e) {  
               e.printStackTrace();  
           } finally {  
               try {  
                   resultSet.close();  
                   statement.close();  
                   connection.close();  
               } catch (Exception e) {  
                   e.printStackTrace();  
               }  
           }  
       }
```


ich bekomm dann diese fehlermeldungen: ich versteh einfach nich was der da von mir verlangt...
ahja die datenbank hab ich mit der IBO console erstellt von interbase...
gestern hats halt noch funktioniert weiss nicht warum es jetzt nicht mehr geht

org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBSQLException: GDS Exception. 335544379. unsupported on-disk structure for file X:/IBOConsole/DBSPROJEKT.fdb; found 32779.10, support .
Reason: unsupported on-disk structure for file X:/IBOConsole/DBSPROJEKT.fdb; found 32779.10, support .
	at org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDataSource.getConnection(FBDataSource.java:122)
	at org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDriver.connect(FBDriver.java:131)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at projekt.main(projekt.java:85)
at org.firebirdsql.gds.GDSException: unsupported on-disk structure for file X:/IBOConsole/DBSPROJEKT.fdb; found 32779.10, support .
	at org.firebirdsql.gds.impl.wire.AbstractJavaGDSImpl.readStatusVector(AbstractJavaGDSImpl.java:2169)
	at org.firebirdsql.gds.impl.wire.AbstractJavaGDSImpl.receiveResponse(AbstractJavaGDSImpl.java:2119)
	at org.firebirdsql.gds.impl.wire.AbstractJavaGDSImpl.internalAttachDatabase(AbstractJavaGDSImpl.java:434)
	at org.firebirdsql.gds.impl.wire.AbstractJavaGDSImpl.iscAttachDatabase(AbstractJavaGDSImpl.java:369)
	at org.firebirdsql.jca.FBManagedConnection.<init>(FBManagedConnection.java:86)
	at org.firebirdsql.jca.FBManagedConnectionFactory.createManagedConnection(FBManagedConnectionFactory.java:477)
	at org.firebirdsql.jca.FBStandAloneConnectionManager.allocateConnection(FBStandAloneConnectionManager.java:69)
	at org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDataSource.getConnection(FBDataSource.java:119)
	at org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDriver.connect(FBDriver.java:131)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at projekt.main(projekt.java:85)
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at projekt.main(projekt.java:108)

danke schonmal im voraus 
gruß CJ


----------



## maki (20. Jan 2011)

Die meisten DBs funktionieren nicht auf Netzlaufwerken, würde das mal auf der lokalen Platte probieren.


----------



## CarlJohnson (20. Jan 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Die meisten DBs funktionieren nicht auf Netzlaufwerken, würde das mal auf der lokalen Platte probieren.



und das heißt???
sry ich versteh nich ganz...
wäre nett wenn du mir das ein wenig erklären könntest


----------



## maki (20. Jan 2011)

Probiers es mal von C: aus, nicht von X:


----------



## CarlJohnson (20. Jan 2011)

klappt auch nicht er zeigt mir genau die gleichen fehler an nur mit dem neuen pfad halt
hab die datei auf C:/..../Desktop/.. .fdb


----------



## maki (20. Jan 2011)

Laut Google hat das fdb File ein neueres, für Firebird nciht lesbares Format.

Unsupported on-disk structure for file xxx.fdb; found 32779, support 10


----------

